# Where's the "found a bargain? Do tell" thread?



## 400bhp (10 Sep 2013)

As above.


----------



## ohnovino (10 Sep 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Where it's always been ... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/ 

However, I did rename the _Bikes, Accessories, Kit and Clothing_ forum to *Bikes - What Bike?* + subs, so it might not have been so obvious.

The search box would have helped you find it though ...


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Ha ... ninja'd by @ohnovino


----------



## 400bhp (10 Sep 2013)

Cheers lads.


----------



## robotron (11 Sep 2013)

It's not working for me using the links above or via the Bike - What Bike? forum itself.

First post for me and it's a tech support question, how sad is that..


----------



## Spinney (11 Sep 2013)

You do not currently have permission for that thread (not sure why?). But there are a few things that brand new members are not allowed to do until they have made a few more contributions to the forums. So maybe take a look in some other threads and have chat, and then try again!

And welcome to cyclechat!


----------



## robotron (11 Sep 2013)

Cheers for that. I'd been reading the bargains thread as a non-member until today so I'm guessing some security setting somewhere has changed.

Anyway, it convinced me to sign up so here I am. And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Sep 2013)

@robotron  - It's in the Shopping, Discounts and Special Offers section in the Community part of CC, to which you should have access.


----------



## robotron (12 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the reply @Scoosh. When I click your link I get "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."
If I click the link from @Shaun above I get the same error.

Any ideas? I'm logged in if that helps!

Edit - Maybe it's because my posts still require moderator approval and my account isn't fully approved?


----------



## Spinney (12 Sep 2013)

I think you are right - your posts are still on moderation. You could read that forum as a guest, but not post in it. As a member, you need to become part of the community before being allowed access to it, because now access means that you can post in it as well as read it. So you need to be here long enough (and have posted enough sensible messages) to show you are not going to start posting spam.

So look around and make some posts on other threads...

[Edit - odd, I've just logged out and checked, and as a guest I can't see that forum at all - maybe it changed in the recent shuffle?]


----------



## forzagaribaldi (12 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> I think you are right - your posts are still on moderation. You could read that forum as a guest, but not post in it. As a member, you need to become part of the community before being allowed access to it, because now access means that you can post in it as well as read it. So you need to be here long enough (and have posted enough sensible messages) to show you are not going to start posting spam.
> 
> So look around and make some posts on other threads...
> 
> [Edit - odd, I've just logged out and checked, and as a guest I can't see that forum at all - maybe it changed in the recent shuffle?]



I too have been lurking and regularly reading the bargain thread without having an account. Change has got me to sign up so I reckon it is a good idea. 

I'd best start posting then, eh?!


----------



## Aleksic (12 Sep 2013)

Think I've got the same problem, too much lurking. I can't see the classifieds section either which I assume is down to the same thing. Any idea how many posts you need to gain access?


----------



## paulb3375 (12 Sep 2013)

I'm in the same boat. The plus side is that it'll probably save me a fortune.

Good idea of Shaun to get a few lurkers out of the woodwork me thinks. And i've been lurking for a looooong time, since the C+ days.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2013)

Aleksic said:


> Think I've got the same problem, too much lurking. I can't see the classifieds section either which I assume is down to the same thing. Any idea how many posts you need to gain access?


All Most Enough is revealed here !


----------



## petefastfeet (14 Sep 2013)

hello, everyone.
I have joined to cycle chat, hopefully if I make a few more posts I can see the "found a bargain" discussion again....


----------



## byusarkis (18 Sep 2013)

Long time lurker here too.

Note to self must contribute whilst saving up.


----------



## AK9 (29 Sep 2013)

Same problem as well. Pity because I find this very useful in order to estimate what could be a bargain..

Is it not possible to actually change the setting to allow members (even new) to have access to this?


----------



## vij-007 (13 Dec 2013)

Same here , new member and cannot access the the thread,I guess I better get contributing


----------

